# It's more than just PHYSICAL..It's SPIRITUAL!!



## xxxlovefactorxxx (May 27, 2012)

*It's more than just PHYSICAL... It's SPIRITUAL???*

A post I read awhile ago. 

"Pay attention to whom you share your intimate energy with. Intimacy at this level intertwines your aural energy with the aural energy of the other person. These powerful connections, regardless of how insignificant you think they are, leave spiritual debris, particularly within people who do not practice any type of cleansing, physical, emotional or otherwise. The more you interact intimately with... someone, the deeper the connection and the more of their aura is intertwined with yours.
Imagine the confused aura of someone who sleeps with multiple people and carries around these multiple energies? What they may not realize is that others can feel that energy which can repel positive energy and attract negative energy into your life.

I always say, never sleep with someone you wouldn't want to be." ~Lisa Chase Patterson

Yes, you agree, no, or idk...?


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

It's sort of true. As much as I am sex-positive, it still makes me a little sick to think a man I would never want anything to do with outside of the bedroom touched me _like that_, in a way that only intimates are allowed to. I had a fling with a guy once (didn't have sex) and he turned out to be a psychotic stalker, but touching did create a sort of bond that still makes me affected by him today. I don't think my body is inviolate or precious or anything, but if somebody is allowed to touch me (both physically and emotionally) I want that touch to be loving.


----------



## Yardiff Bey (Jun 5, 2011)

@Persephone - could not agree more.

OP - a straight mechanical interaction is not good for me personally on an emotional level.


----------



## Noumenon (Jun 23, 2012)

> I always say, never sleep with someone you wouldn't want to be." ~Lisa Chase Patterson


I agree with this whole heartedly.



> Intimacy at this level intertwines your aural energy with the aural energy of the other person.


This... BAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH!!! ROFL worthy :laughing:


----------



## Elizindrhythm (Mar 30, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly about everything but the use of the whole aural-new-agey-kumbaya... thing. 

But yes, I've been in a way tainted by some of the people I've been either emotionally or sexually intimate with. I am now *hugely* careful about who I allow myself to be intimate with. 

On the plus side, you can be positively impacted this way as well...


----------



## skannerz22 (Dec 23, 2012)

TheRamona369 said:


> A post I read awhile ago.
> 
> "Pay attention to whom you share your intimate energy with. Intimacy at this level intertwines your aural energy with the aural energy of the other person. These powerful connections, regardless of how insignificant you think they are, leave spiritual debris, particularly within people who do not practice any type of cleansing, physical, emotional or otherwise. The more you interact intimately with... someone, the deeper the connection and the more of their aura is intertwined with yours.
> Imagine the confused aura of someone who sleeps with multiple people and carries around these multiple energies? What they may not realize is that others can feel that energy which can repel positive energy and attract negative energy into your life.
> ...



i'm sorry i'm allergic to bullshit



everything you said is bullshit

www . youtube . com /watch?v=yE8rkG9Dw4s


----------



## skannerz22 (Dec 23, 2012)

what you said was basicaly like saying santa or easter bunny exists to a child

but for delusional adults stupid enough to believe you


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Eww eww eww get it off GET IT OFF ME :shocked:


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

Pete The Lich said:


> Eww eww eww get it off GET IT OFF ME :shocked:


Too late.:crazy:


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

skannerz22 said:


> i'm sorry i'm allergic to bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> ...





skannerz22 said:


> what you said was basicaly like saying santa or easter bunny exists to a child
> 
> but for delusional adults stupid enough to believe you


Quit being rude. The people who believe this are not delusional. They are more spiritual or emotionally aware and more likely to be easily affected by those who are intimate with them, which does not mean they are weak. I have to admit the use of "aura" caught me off guard, but it's not that difficult to understand. Anyway, the OP was asking if you agreed or disagreed and the least you can do is at least try to answer intelligently.


----------



## skannerz22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Pete The Lich said:


> Eww eww eww get it off GET IT OFF ME :shocked:


oh you got crabs again i see


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

skannerz22 said:


> oh you got crabs again i see



Oh look, guy who created an account just to troll. _Terrrrrrific_. This close to the holidays and its obvious you dont have a life. 

I will say, if you're going to troll at least be funny. Your shit isnt even sneeze worthy.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

TheRamona369 said:


> "Pay attention to whom you share your intimate energy with. Intimacy at this level intertwines your aural energy with the aural energy of the other person. These powerful connections, regardless of how insignificant you think they are, leave spiritual debris, particularly within people who do not practice any type of cleansing, physical, emotional or otherwise. The more you interact intimately with... someone, the deeper the connection and the more of their aura is intertwined with yours.
> Imagine the confused aura of someone who sleeps with multiple people and carries around these multiple energies? What they may not realize is that others can feel that energy which can repel positive energy and attract negative energy into your life.


 This person should do a little bit of research into the scientific method.



Queen Arienrhod said:


> Quit being rude. The people who believe this are not delusional. They are more spiritual or emotionally aware and more likely to be easily affected by those who are intimate with them, which does not mean they are weak


 If you think there are 'energy auras' that float around your body and then transfer to other people's bodies when you touch them then yea, you are probably delusional.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Putting aside the fact that when she says spiritual and talks about aura she really just means that sex can be intimate...

yes, I agree.


----------



## skannerz22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Queen Arienrhod said:


> Quit being rude. The people who believe this are not delusional. They are more spiritual or emotionally aware and more likely to be easily affected by those who are intimate with them, which does not mean they are weak. I have to admit the use of "aura" caught me off guard, but it's not that difficult to understand. Anyway, the OP was asking if you agreed or disagreed and the least you can do is at least try to answer intelligently.


i just answered intelligently..... did you completely ignore the link

www . youtube . com /watch?v=yE8rkG9Dw4s

i showed you proof that what you and they think is all in your head and is not what actually happens

unless you sleep next to someone for a year then no "aura" (radiation) has came in contact with you from the other person


----------



## skannerz22 (Dec 23, 2012)

and what i get in return is abuse from people all my fucking life because they don't understand i have adhd, ocd, odd, asperger's so i get banned from forums because they claim i am some "troll" i googled troll and i never made anything that causes arguements if anything i replied to someone else who caused the arguement so

then technically this thread was a troll post and i got trolled


----------



## skannerz22 (Dec 23, 2012)

skannerz22 said:


> and what i get in return is abuse from people all my fucking life because they don't understand i have adhd, ocd, odd, asperger's so i get banned from forums because they claim i am some "troll" i googled troll and i never made anything that causes arguements if anything i replied to someone else who caused the arguement so
> 
> then technically this thread was a troll post and i got trolled


because it looks like you have 0 understanding of quantium physics so i showed vsauce link to HELP you understand

help being the keyword here yet i get abused by all of you


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

Very New Age and hippieish, but the core concept has merit: Save yourself for someone special and don't go sleeping around.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Out0fAmmo said:


> Very New Age and hippieish, but the core concept has merit: Save yourself for someone special and don't go sleeping around.


Unless you possess the sage wisdom to separate you dick from your emotion, then you can do whatever you want.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I will go with the I don't know category. Lack of life experience and insight in such matters makes me unsure on such things. But with my lack of experience I have to say the physical part isn't as good as a lot people say. So I hope the emotional or spiritual part is much nicer.


----------

